# IVF - Puregon



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Yesterday I had an appointment with the nurse to demonstrate how to inject myself with puregon which I have to start in 3 weeks.  I know I should have asked at the time but it didn't cross my mind - does it have to be given at the same time each day?  What is the maximum it should differ by?  Can it be done in the evening or should it be the morning?

Also the doc told me that the nasal spray needs to be 4 hours apart i.e. 8am, 12, 4pm 8pm and a final spray at midnight, but that I could do it 7am, 11, 3 etc.  But can I interchange different days?  

I work shifts so therefore don't have a regular daily pattern which kinda complicates things slightly!




Thanks in advance,

Chux


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Chux

Normally with once daily treatments they are given at the around the same time (it relates to the reponse to the treatment). With the nasal sprays the important 
advice is that it needs to be done four hours apart.

Im not a nurse specialist in fertility treatment so I can only 'generally ' answer your questions. In view of this, you need to check with your clinic what part of the day is best for you.

Im sorry that I cannot be any more specific. Hopefully Mel may be able to answer your questions more specifically.

love

Jeanette


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Chux,

The nasal spray should be taken the same time every day (as instructed b your clinic) a little bit of time lapse wont matter as i also worked shifts and found it difficult to do it exactly the same time, but as long as it isnt too much overlap.

I was also on Puregon and had to take this at the same time everyday also.

It is best check with your clinic about there routine but as long as it around the same time daily you should be ok.

Mel


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Chux,

I'm guessing by the number of time's you're having to sniff that you are taking the same Nasal spray that I always used - Buserelin (Suprefact).

My Clinic specified 4 hourly sniffs, but with regards to the last sniff at night - they certainly didn't hold us to waiting up until Midnight for it - they just specify 'two sniffs' before bed.

With this in mind - those final sniffs at night may not be four hours from your previous dose and likewise - your morning dose, may be more than 8 hours since your 'bed time' dose. Therefore, there is scope for slight alteration in when you sniff during the days - but generally try to stick to a routine where possible.

With regards to the Puregon - I've never used this, have only used Menopur and Gonal F. I was always told to keep to doing the jabs either Morning or Evening - so if you start in the Morning - keep them to the same sort of time every day, likewise if you start in the Evening - keep to the same sort of time each Evening. Again though - my Clinic have said that as long as they are done within a 4 hour window period each day - that should be fine.

As Mel and Jeanette have said though - give your Clinic a call to discuss this with them - that is what they are there for and each Clinic does have it's only little differences.

All the best with your treatment.

Sue xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks all for the replies. Sue> it is Buserelin (Suprefact) that I have to take - is it really horrible?!

The other think thats just dawned on me is I have to take 2 Norethisterone tablets a day (starting tomorrow), but I've just noticed on the box it says two to be taken daily as directed. There was so much information to take in that I don't remember if I have to take one in the morning and one in the evening, or both in the morning. Any offers?!



Chux


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Chuz

Depending upon why you have been prescriberd Norethisterone depends how often you need to take it.

For example, if you suffer from endometriosis the BNF recommend that you take 10-15mg once daily from day 5. In comparison if you have dysmenorrhoea the BNF suggest 5mg three times a day from day 5 to 24 of your cycle.

Its important to remember that each clinic will prescribe medication differently so this can only be used as a guide.

If you could let me know why you were prescribed Norethisterone I may be able to be a bit clearer.

Love

Jeanette


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

I have to take Norethisterone from day 19 for 7 days. I have to start sniffing Buserelin 2 days later and then start injecting puregonon 14 days later. 

Like I said it was all a bit of information overload but I assume I'm stopping my cycle from happening naturally and doing it artificially instead?!!

Hope this helps,
Chux


I forgot to add its 2 x 5mg tablets I have to take per day.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Chux

I think you do have 'overload information'!.

According to the BNF (British National Formularly)
if Norethisterone is to be used from day 19 to 26 the dosage recommended is 5mg BD.

However, your clinic may recommend one daily dose. You will need to clarify with the clinic the frequency that you need to take this medication.

Love

Jeanette


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

You're telling me I'm on information overload!!!!!! I also have something different to inject as soon as I'm told to, a scan and blood tests to go for, and goodness knows what else! On top of this the doc said keep taking the metformin and thyroxine. Honest to god I think I'll rattle eventually. 

The worst part of all is trying to fit it all around my life yet without friends, family and colleagues needing to be told. I know, I know, I'm probably making it harder for myself  

But anyways I digress. Thanks for you help and I'll phone the clinic tomorrow to clarify.



Chux x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

Just for the record (I don't know if it may be helpful info to anyone in the future) I phoned the clinic today and was told it makes no difference whether I take one morning, one evening or both together so long as I take two tablets in one day.

Thanks for the help - I would never have phoned the clinic had you not of suggested it as I don't wanna appear stupid or a pain in the bum!



Chux xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Chux

Thanks for the info. Its so important to check with your clinic about the frequency and timing of medication that they precribe you.

Never feel that you are stupid or a pain in the bum, after all they get paid for making sure that you get the appropriate treatnment and advice.

Contact me any time if you require any furthur information.

All the best

Love

Jeanettex


----------

